# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  mo bay booze cruise

## pretty40

wanting to do a booze cruise in mobay next reach. Any suggestions? Thanks

----------


## Rambo

if no one reply's here, maybe email one of the MoBay Resorts they should be able to give you info......we have done many of them all over....never had a bad one!......
The "mood" of the boat sure is different coming back in rather then going out....lol
have fun

----------

